# HARC Round #3 at The River Track 3/28/09!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright Ladies!!!! It's River Track Time!!!!!

Seems like it's been WWWWAAAAAYYYYY too long since our last race, so get ready for some kick-arse racing!

I'm stoked folks!! 

Who's coming? 
Any new racers?
Any new rides?
Anybody bringing their Slash?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

As of right now, I will be there Friday to practice and Saturday to tear up the new 2.0. 

I plan on not coming in last this time, What tires is a good type to run out there. Something like Crimefighter?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to try to be there with a new car... just depends if i get everything done before friday night...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure lots of other people have tire recommendations, but mine is CF M2's.......I've tried about 10 different types of tires out there and those were the most consistent feel (IMO)


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I will be there. Will also have the SLASH. I was thinking of boiling crawfish friday or saturday. Anyone else interested? It won't be free, but it absolutely won't be expensive either. lol
-Ron


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Rodger, I'm still working out the setup on the XB808&#8230;&#8230;very close though.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I really hate to be the bad guy here, but the weather is lookin pretty crappy this week according to noaa.gov


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't trust the weather until about 2-3 days prior


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

man it aint no secret! (nice use of a double negative). leave it at home, what fun would that be. dont be a L7. lol its like american express, don't leave home without it, or just don't go to the river without it.
mo-suga will be in full affect.
as for bad weather, would anyone really be suprised. last year i think three of the river races got canceled.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Please edit the references on this thread if possible..................


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Im planning on being there with my buggy and slash. My youngest son and his slash too.

Will


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

as to what tires to use, crimefighter or bowtie m2 compound i have found work best.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I was only able to find the m3 crimefighters locally, I'm gonna give those a shot


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

M3's will work fine, but that track get's several inches of fluff on top of it throughout the day and those softer lugs will want to lean over and not dig in as much as an M2. Additionally, the concrete berm will EAT those M3's up! 

Honestly Adam, if you only have M3's and you do end up coming out, please come and see me and I've got a set of older M2 CF's that you can have&#8230;&#8230;.I'd rather give them to you than see you waste a set of M3's&#8230;..they're too expensive! 

Seriously, I keep a box of used tires just for occasions such as yours J, so no excuses my friend&#8230;&#8230;come on out!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I was at RC Hobby shop last week and they had either bowtie or crimefighter M2s in stock. They were a little pricey.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Cv thanks. I'm gonna try to make it but I put some new goodies in the vspec and I gotta get it half way broke in before I go all out in a race... Those speed parts r too expensive to screw them up. I will work on it this week and see if I can get it going well enough for saturday. 

Darren: I went over there saturday and they didn't have any m2's left only m3's and onroad tires...


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Have fun this weekend. The river track is always a nice place to go.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

CY- I also have an old set of crimefighters, panthers komodos 1&2s. Call Victory and see if he has a set of AKA I-beams, med. If he does get those. They are similar to the crimefighters. I like AKA over Proline myself. I actually have two sets of CF's I'll let you use my practice set. I need to re-glue them though. If you really in a pinch order them and over night....lol. 2 day select.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I was planning on racing this weekend but my son has a t-ball game Saturday so I'm out!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm definitely attending with both buggy and truggy sporting new bodies from Smiley. Hope I get the gremlins out before the Mains cause the last time I raced was round 12 last year. Never the less its always a great time racing at the river and hanging out.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hopefully I can get my body painted by Saturday.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kstoracing wrote

CY- I also have an old set of crimefighters, panthers komodos 1&2s. Call Victory and see if he has a set of AKA I-beams, med. If he does get those. They are similar to the crimefighters. I like AKA over Proline myself. I actually have two sets of CF's I'll let you use my practice set. I need to re-glue them though. If you really in a pinch order them and over night....lol. 2 day select. 
__________________
Actually the AKA crossbraces are very similar to the crimefighters, and the I beams are similar to the bow ties.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I stand corrected...lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder how the stock 2.0 losi tries will work out there. Guess I will have to see.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

CV.....If you havent glued them yet, I have a set of m2 CF i will swap you still in the package.

Will


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I plan on being there with my truggy


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

CV i mean cypressvendetta


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

ksto: if they are the step-pins, I used a set last time I went out there and they actually worked great


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

They are the Losi XRTs. They have a square lug on the outter and a X down the middles. I would imagine they would work out there. I also have some panters that should grip the track pretty well. I have a little variety.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I looked at them... IMO they will work


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Kevin.......are you racing again!?!?!?!? 

Steven......have we met before?

Chance of rain......going down!!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Does the water drain very well in that area? I plan on practicing down there Friday. Hopefully I can get a chance to do so.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The track drains pretty well but all the area around it not so much.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yes......water drains VERY well at that track. As long as it isn't a major storm, and as long as it stops by Thursday afternoon or so, then we're usually good-to-go out there.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, hopefully it will cut out by Thursday. I hoped to go practice on Friday. That concrete jump has me a little nervous, wondering how much throttle I will need to clear it on a 3-port.

I was at Mike's last weekend and they were fixing it up. Attaching recepticle buckets to some post instead of the broken post on the floor. Looking nice what he is doing to it. He mentioned that they were going to add 50' I believe to host the worlds. Might have to break out the 7-port by then...lol. On the current layout it seemed I did better when I didnt try to baby the jumps. It's just hard to pick a good vantage point for me being the stand is so long. Some of those jumps and turns are a little blind for me. I was using some old Proline CFs which I dont think are the best for that track though. 

If the rain stays a little longer than Thursday, may have to go back up there this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Karl, if you can clear the triple at Mike's, you can clear the quad at the river. Heck, you can clear the quad with a freakin' O.S. RG! They've got plenty of run up and the pitch of the ramp puts you just right........the quad will be the least of your worries at the River. Just practice with it a few times and get it figured out how much it takes to downside it and not overjump it, and you're good to go.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I was running a new 3 port there last Friday and it was clearing the quad even though it was still a little rich and tight. A friend of mine was running a well broken in 3 port and he could clear the quad by a mile if he wanted to. If you are not comfortable with the quad you can tripple and single it without too much loss of time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol...I'll clear it...lol. My thing is getting the down slope. I was over shooting the Mikes big tripple. The other times I was casing the top. Knocked the motor mount screws lose to tell me I had enough for the day. Might have to go ahead and loc tite it up next time. Next I have to work on that little tripple the first turn out off of the Driver's stand. All the others I just need a little work on, maybe a better set of tires will help aswell.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

On the news this morning they called for a beautiful day Saturday.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Always loctite any screw that goes in to metal. I over jump that triple too. No problems.

As for the big jump at the River Track, I can triple it with my stock slash, so don't worry about your 1/8 buggy.

Looking forward to an awesome weekend of racing!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mike is getting ready for the worlds onroad race. The warm up race should be sometime this summer and the worlds will be in 2010. I am sure he will be doing lots of upgrades to the off road side pits to accomodate all the people that will need the space for the onroad race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> On the news this morning they called for a beautiful day Saturday.


so does that mean you're coming out then? got the truggy ready?

I meant to tell you that the servos that you have WILL work, just don't be surprised if you tear them up rather easily. Nik has an engine he'll let you borrow.......so come on man!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, he's upgrading the pit area too. I meant he's adding to the off road area too. So he then would have two worlds caliber sites.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

cool


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you sure he was talking about adding to the offroad track? That would be awesome news to me. I will call Jeff tomorrow to confirm. sounds very k.

I cant wait for you guys to see what he is doing in the pits for the off roaders.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I was there and the changes made to date is already making it better. I thought he was referring to the off road, the on road already looks longer, and the trackis only a few feet from the building, i think the next step is to add a few inches of asphalt. So Houston will have two world class facilities soon...lol.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Courtney, just Slash, nothing fancy. Did drive it last Saturday at Mike's and I think the class will be very fun to race. I changed the setup a bit from stock and my truck was actually working pretty good. Gets a little upset when landing from jumps and isn't very fast but other than that it was good.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

KevinLRC said:


> Courtney, just Slash, nothing fancy. Did drive it last Saturday at Mike's and I think the class will be very fun to race. I changed the setup a bit from stock and my truck was actually working pretty good. Gets a little upset when landing from jumps and isn't very fast but other than that it was good.


grab a 7-cell battery and you'll be able to clear everything on the track.

I'm working on getting a set of traxxas big bores as well.......I keep blowing shock caps off.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I've got a 7 cell battery and the only thing I couldn't clear was the triple. I think my problem was I had the 23 tooth pinion on the motor and the motor wasn't broken in all that well. The truck had more top end than punch and I think going down a tooth or two on the pinion will help. I'm also going to water dip the motor to get it broken in faster.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

well get some practice in and get it ironed out, there are a bunch of people who picked up Slashes and the next race at Mike's should be a kick-arse one for Slashes!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Should be good at the river track too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

A show of hands for people bringing Slashes to race?

Me
...
...


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Me too


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

my son and i will have ours.....jason and his son also

4

Will


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's of us. 

If they're all stock, I'll turn my brushless down to match the straight away speed of the stocker and run with you guys if it's ok and we don't have enough mods


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Don't matter to me. I will always run stock because it is cheap and I don't want to work on it. lol


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

we have been running the brushless in training mode and it has been about the same.

Will


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

cool.....sounds like a plan if need be!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I expect to see some great jumping with the Slashes at the river. Check out this video


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I saw that, CRAZY!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Russell and picked up a set of big-bore aluminum shocks for my Slash just so I can attempt the quad without blowing the shock caps off every time I land!

Ron, you want to strap your on-board cam in my truck and I'll turn it up full blast power and see what happens!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I love the "See What Happens" approach


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah.....think I'm gonna save that expirement until after the mains!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

lol, with my $300 camera. Maybe not........................


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

didn't realize it was that pricey!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Well as expected, I'm not going to make it to the river track for round 3, there is still way too much to be done to get the 8ight and the vspec ready to race, instead I will be out at Mike's trying to get this thing broke in and ready for round 4. Wish I could be there and race. But if I can spend a day tuning and breaking in a motor and dialing in the car, I'll take that over standing around watching a race.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I may pop up to Mikes on sunday for some practice and testing. Not sure yet but that is my plan.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Sounds like you guys are just scared of competition. lol

It's definitely no fun racing when you are not prepared. Catch you guys next time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

CY I will be up there with you. Maybe I can finish breaking in my GRP while you work on yours...lol. 

I have to go out of town Sunday so I kind of don't want to spend the whole day in Brazoria. Making the next round 4 though.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jake
I see you


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Jake is eying up the competition. So far it is nothing but us scrubs that have committed to going. lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

try to make it out saturday if possible... there are a few of us that will be up at mike about 10am


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just spoke with Ken.......they haven't gotten a DROP of water! 

He is considering watering the track tomorrow!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

just sitting at work watching it rain, hope mother nature gets it out of her system before this weekend.lol Anyone else going to the oreilly spring nationals at houston raceway park on sunday?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Something tells me Rivertrack is getting some rain now....a friggin monsoon.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

radar shows nothing in on Lake Jackson and the front is moving in a different direction.

I'll speak with Ken tomorrow afternoon and update you guys.

As of now, we're in the clear!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Guff, I was just looking at that too..... According to noaa.gov most of the houston/galveston areas are getting slammed right now


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Guffinator said:


> Something tells me Rivertrack is getting some rain now....a friggin monsoon.


Ive got a motor you can use if u want to come out to Mikes on Saturday!

I would love to go out to the river if it stays dry but since i have a sailing trip lined up next weekend im gonna run up to mikes and run for a little while and keep the woman happy with me. Ive got some serious prep work on the boat that needs to be done before then as well so i gotta use my time wisely.

I only have one nut....She owns the other!!!!!!!:headknock


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

everyone just chill and don't freak out man.sad3sm the weather is gonna be awsome for this weekend.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

cypressvendetta said:


> Guff, I was just looking at that too..... According to noaa.gov most of the houston/galveston areas are getting slammed right now


I just checked our camera at our place in surfside and its definitely raining


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Folks we got luck down here, few dropps. Track is dry!:bluefish:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay I'm packed and ready to head out for Saturday morning, hope you guys don't let the weather discourage you cause it won't hit the track. Looking forward to a good time as always!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, I want to go but,I am going out of town the next day so I think it would be safer for me to go on the 18th.

Don't want my wife up in arms.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

for the thousands in attendance and the millions wathing around the world.....................LLLLLLLEEEEETTTTTTTTSSSSS GET READY TO RUMBLLLLLLLEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!:work:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I got the Xray ready last night. Well, as much as I could. Got everything charged up and made sure the servos work and all. I'm sure I'll get there and find out that I still need something though.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome....you're gonna make it...... There will be plenty of help if you need it.

Truggy and slash i assume

will


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

did you charge up that glow ignitor? the starter box? did you make sure the pegs are lined up on that starter box?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> did you charge up that glow ignitor? the starter box? did you make sure the pegs are lined up on that starter box?


All charged up..did not line up the pegs though. I'll do that tonight.

Yeh Willy, Truggy and Slash. I'll have to throw a borrowed motor into the truggy once I get there, so I may be looking at a troublesome weekend. I'll be happy if I get to make a few laps though...better then sitting at home doing nothing!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> Man, I want to go but,I am going out of town the next day so I think it would be safer for me to go on the 18th.
> 
> Don't want my wife up in arms.


 I'll cross that bridge as we get closer to the 18th


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ughh...........is it 5PM yet? 

I hate Fridays at work before a race.......


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey man i think the clock is slow.......hang in there cv its 5 o'clock somewhere.:brew:


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

CV did you get a new ride. I see you have an 808 on ebay and it has a harc sticker on the wing with an orange body. Is that your old one?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

nope.......that's Paul Suneri's old car......it's actually cleaner than mine, so I stole the wing off of it 

I'm digging my Xray......I'm gonna stick with it this season. 

Depending on how T-mizzle's car acts this season, I might try the new TM buggy next season though.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool, just wondering. I heard how much you liked it could not picture you selling it yet


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yes.....I do like it very much. I'm not the best driver, but it's more forgiving than the RC8, but can be as precise/accurate if driven that way. I kept finding that with the RC8 it could be fast if you were in the groove and not upsetting the car, but if you time a section wrong or hit a jump wrong or get out of your groove, the car was more than a handful. The 808 doesn't seem to do that near as bad. Anyway, hoping to do a little better this round!

Hey, but thanks for bringing up my ebay and letting me plug it 
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcourtney_vaughanQQhtZ-1


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

ding, ding, ding............LETS GET IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEE YA AT THE RIVER BOYS AND GIRLS. AND I AM OUTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Well my son's t-ball game got canceled so I just may be out there tomorrow.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Questions

Is there power available at the track?
What time does the track "open"?
When does racing start?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kevin

Yes there is power there just bring your cord

Track is usually "open" by 7am


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

KevinLRC said:


> Questions
> 
> Is there power available at the track?
> What time does the track "open"?
> When does racing start?


They do have power, but I would bring an extension cord as the outlets are spread around the track area. You should be fine to get there by 7:00am giving enough time for practice since the race starts around 11:00.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

signups close at 10AM


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

That's fine, I've got a cord, table, and ez-up so I've got everything I need.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Weather update down here, we ran our club race tonight! When the front hit it was freezing with about 30 mph wind, ken is going down at daylight to water the track to knock down the dust, yes dust no mud or wet spots. If the wind dies down a tad it is going to be nice. Just remember cool in the mornig and hopefully shorts by noon, good TEXAS weather. night!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

awesome racing today


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ditto.......great stuff today!

I forgot my camera......did anybody get any pictures?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gwen took a few, unfortunately not many.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Kudos to the River Guys for putting on a great race. I loved the carpet on the jumps. It was great having the jumps stay the same for the entire race and yet still havings a few spots left to blow out. It was the perfect mix. The warmup tables worked out great as well to make the entire event run a lot guicker.


----------

